# Kanye vs. 50



## sabn786 (Sep 11, 2007)

so both albums drop today and the whole ''50 sayin hes not gonna put out any more solo albums if kanye's first week sales beat his'' thing..whattya guys feel about these two..personally i cant stand 50..kanyes very arrogant too..but his music IMO is just so much better..ill go buy 2 of his albums today and download 50's maybe


----------



## dollbabybex (Sep 11, 2007)

well i was all for kanye...

until i heard 50's ayo technology...

its my current song for on the pole in work...the words are so fitting!


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 11, 2007)

I haven't really been a fan of 50 since his first album, his stuff started to sound the same in that kinda amusement park kinda theme. I don't know how to describe it..l0l.
There is one song i like by 50 right now, probably the one you're talking about dollbaby.

And as far as kanye, he's always been kinda hit or miss with me with his songs and i dont like that arrogant personality. 

So idunno i'll wait and see what some other people say before i think about purchasing.


----------



## dollbabybex (Sep 11, 2007)

all kanye goes on about is how hard done by he is cos hes black...

if he loses an award its cos hes black...

if his album doesnt do as well as he hoped is cos hes black...

wait isnt fiddy black?

(oh and by no means is this meant to be derogitry towards black people... i just hate people using there race as an excuse)


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 11, 2007)

Kanye has, IMO, good reason to be arrogant. He's talented. Arrogance isn't attractive, but at least he has the goods to back it up.

50 is arrogant and isn't talented. I liked the first album but haven't been impressed by anything else.

While I prefer humble types, I hope Kanye smokes 50, just because he actually has talent and does interesting things with music.

I also prefer Kanye, because he is supportive of the gay community and seems to try to make music that isn't about sex and messing around with women. Hey Mama from the last album was really a good song, and I can't imagine 50 pulling something off like that.


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Kanye has, IMO, good reason to be arrogant. He's talented. Arrogance isn't attractive, but at least he has the goods to back it up.

50 is arrogant and isn't talented. I liked the first album but haven't been impressed by anything else.

While I prefer humble types, I hope Kanye smokes 50, just because he actually has talent and does interesting things with music.

I also prefer Kanye, because he is supportive of the gay community and seems to try to make music that isn't about sex and messing around with women. Hey Mama from the last album was really a good song, and I can't imagine 50 pulling something off like that._

 
Yeah i def. agree with you on that...even if i don't like a song by Kanye at least it isn't about the same ol 'ish. He has an interesting variety.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Sep 12, 2007)

Neither. I think rap is lame.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 12, 2007)

^agree.
But i'd pick Kanye if I had to, Stronger is catchy. But 50 cent drives me NUTS! Cant stand that guy.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 12, 2007)

I used to dislike both Kanye and 50...

Seeing 50 on TRL and 106 and Park today actually changed the way I see him...he is a really funny person and he just seems more mature and normal these days. I like some of his new music thats out now too.

Kanye West gets on my nerves. He makes good music, maybe even better than 50, but his attitude stinks. He can be arrogant... but I have no problem with cockiness or arrogance, its that he is childish. He throws temper tantrums when he doesn't get an award. He throws a hissy fit when he couldn't perform on the main stage at the VMA's....he is truly immature. It's hard for me to believe someone that can make such good music acts so ridiculous when it comes to being a good sport. That's like seeing Common, Talib Kweli, even Jay-Z bitching about how this is unfair, and their black, and they should've won an award. You wouldn't see that happen, because they are great artists and they carry themselves like so.

I dunno....Kanye already said that this was all a marketing scheme on his part; at least the beef is friendly. I've heard some of 50's album (was okay) and Kanyes was good...his was more unique and some of the songs aren't my style but who knows?


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I used to dislike both Kanye and 50...

Seeing 50 on TRL and 106 and Park today actually changed the way I see him...he is a really funny person and he just seems more mature and normal these days. I like some of his new music thats out now too.

Kanye West gets on my nerves. He makes good music, maybe even better than 50, but his attitude stinks. He can be arrogant... but I have no problem with cockiness or arrogance, its that he is childish. He throws temper tantrums when he doesn't get an award. He throws a hissy fit when he couldn't perform on the main stage at the VMA's....he is truly immature. It's hard for me to believe someone that can make such good music acts so ridiculous when it comes to being a good sport. That's like seeing Common, Talib Kweli, even Jay-Z bitching about how this is unfair, and their black, and they should've won an award. You wouldn't see that happen, because they are great artists and they carry themselves like so.

I dunno....Kanye already said that this was all a marketing scheme on his part; at least the beef is friendly. I've heard some of 50's album (was okay) and Kanyes was good...his was more unique and some of the songs aren't my style but who knows?_

 
Yeah see that's kinda how i feel about them both, like i know you listen to someone's album because of their music(most of the time), but personality means a lot to me and 50 just seems more mature and good hearted about things whereas Kanye is a snot.  
Sometimes i wish someone would just instill some humbleness to Kanye and remind him where he started, back to the time where no one wanted to hear him as an artist and he was just the beat man for other rappers.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_Drugz* 

 
_Yeah see that's kinda how i feel about them both, like i know you listen to someone's album because of their music(most of the time), but personality means a lot to me and 50 just seems more mature and good hearted about things whereas Kanye is a snot. 
Sometimes i wish someone would just instill some humbleness to Kanye and remind him where he started, back to the time where no one wanted to hear him as an artist and he was just the beat man for other rappers._

 
Tell me about it.
My boyfriend went as far as to say Kanye was humble.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I mean he talks about his past and everything in his songs, you would think he would act the same way that he raps. I dunno he just needs someone to shake him and give him a reality check--STOP BEING IMMATURE AND CHILDISH! I would like him so much more if it werent for his personality.

I used to hate 50 because of his personality. When he first came out he was just rude and he was starting beef with every rapper (even females) for no reason. But that may have been his marketing scheme (or his cry for attention) because he is great now.


----------



## xolovinyoo (Sep 12, 2007)

definately for kanye west. i think his lyrics are more meaningful even though hes such a concieted freak. 50 cent is aight but.. ehh.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

  When he first came out he was just rude and he was starting beef with every rapper (even females) for no reason. But that may have been his marketing scheme (or his cry for attention) because he is great now.  
 
Considering what happened to Biggie and Tupac, that's really irresponsible of him, even for marketing. It could've gotten bigger than he expected and real or, since 50 was a big deal a bit ago, I could see him inspiring some people feud like that.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 14, 2007)

apparently Kanye's ahead in record sales so far...


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 14, 2007)

YOU CAN'T TELL ME NOTHIN'!!! You know who I'm for. :teehee:


----------



## Jade (Sep 16, 2007)

I LOVE Kanye !!!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Sep 25, 2007)

i think 50 is stupid for saying that he wouldnt put out another album and just for that i hope kanye sells more b/c thats just plain dumb..who cares and plus 50cent is just too ugly and i dont wanna see his face on my tv anymore ...and kanye is arrogant and i hate that but i looove his music and that he doesnt put out songs that sound exactly the same as evryone elses...thats all


----------

